# Im new to the piranha game...



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought a used 90 with 7 RBP, I put in 1 theo 300,1 theo 200,penguin 350,and tetra x70 (I am getting a second penguin 350).Is this enough for my reds??? The only test I picked up is ph and it is at 7.5 water temp is in the neighbor hood of 75 (still warming)..My concern is that they only have eating about 5 feeders I threw in there but wont hit steak...Any suggestions on what I should do or get to increase the eating of my reds..I have had the tank set up for 3 days and they are lively but dont seem to be very hungry...Any help will be appreciated,Thanks..The fish are bigger, I have 1 11" and 6 6-7" Reds...


----------



## Mason1 (Jan 18, 2010)

could have something to do with what you are feeding them... I wouldnt be feeding mine steak or the feeders.

But Ill let the pros handle it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

gr8whythntr said:


> I just bought a used 90 with 7 RBP, I put in 1 theo 300,1 theo 200,penguin 350,and tetra x70 (I am getting a second penguin 350).Is this enough for my reds??? The only test I picked up is ph and it is at 7.5 water temp is in the neighbor hood of 75 (still warming)..My concern is that they only have eating about 5 feeders I threw in there but wont hit steak...Any suggestions on what I should do or get to increase the eating of my reds..I have had the tank set up for 3 days and they are lively but dont seem to be very hungry...Any help will be appreciated,Thanks..The fish are bigger, I have 1 11" and 6 6-7" Reds...


first off, don't feed live feeder fish or steak... despite what you may have seen on youtube or heard at the lfs, those are not healthy food options for your fish. run to the grocery store and pick up some frozen raw shrimp, tilapia fillets, catfish fillets, or cod fillets... if you get fillets, cut them into bite-size (1" or so) pieces, lay them out on a tray with wax paper, and toss em in your freezer so that you end up with individually frozen pieces of fish, once frozen, you can put them into a plastic container or ziploc bag so that you've got a convenient way of feeding the right amount of food to your fish without waste. the shrimp should be individually frozen, so you shouldn't have to worry about it...

for filtration, i would strongly recommend looking into a canister filter (or two) instead of another Penguin 350... those fish of yours are going to create a lot of waste, way too much for a couple HOB filters to handle. i would recommend at least 1 rena xp3 or eheim 2217 to get started....

here's a link to a rena xp3 with a discount code plugged in to save you $80...

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/prod...9&catid=113

here's a link to an eheim 2217 with discount code plugged in to save you $35...

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/prod...1&catid=113

with all that said, you have too many fish in that tank, you really should look into thinning them out a bit, see if you can get down to 4 that you really like, otherwise it's gonna be hard to keep those fish happy and healthy when crowded into a small tank like that. your other option is to upgrade to a 125 or larger, but i don't know if that's an option for you considering that you just bought this tank.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Listen to joe he gave you really good advice.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yea the feeders not so healthy for them dude, try getting them on pellets if you can also, mine eat the pellets in the morning np. and if its a new tank they may still have to settle in before they eat . i bought 2 piraya's recently and it took them maybe 3 days before they would eat, however they did sample the fins on my rbp lol but they are all good so far lately as far as biting each other. yea try to up grade i'm in the process now , i have 9 p's in a 46gal ouch !! if you can get a master api test kit and check all your params.....


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea, joe pretty much sums it all up but I would add that if your temp is lower then 78 then it may cause your p's to be less active and therefore eat less. But with that many I would think about either getting a bigger tank or giving a few to a friend.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Definately get a canister filter I had 2 peguin 350 on my 75 and they didn't do half the job of my canister filter does.


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

brian519 said:


> Definately get a canister filter I had 2 peguin 350 on my 75 and they didn't do half the job of my canister filter does.


i have 2 350's on one of my 75's they do just fine, all my perameters are great on that tank, but i only have one in the tank, so imo it all has to do in what your keeping, your your case i think you do need more filtration, you have alot of fish in there bro. goodluck.


----------



## gr8whythntr (Jan 30, 2010)

Well as far as the canister goes I have a buddy that runs his 110 with 2 penguin 350 filters and has 5 8" piraya and he has one of the nicest and cleanest piranha tanks I have seen.So I believe what I see in person,all though I do agree that I will probably have to down size the shoal eventually..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

gr8whythntr said:


> Well as far as the canister goes I have a buddy that runs his 110 with 2 penguin 350 filters and has 5 8" piraya and he has one of the nicest and cleanest piranha tanks I have seen.So I believe what I see in person,all though I do agree that I will probably have to down size the shoal eventually..


what are your ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just want to add that reds that size will not usually eat but once every 4 to 7 days. Fish that size dont move around to much and do not use alot of energy so they will eat less. I feed my 8" reds about every 4 to 5 days with no problems. Good Luck


----------

